# My new mantis has a problem gripping to the sides...



## blitzmantis (Feb 21, 2008)

It's a blue winged mantis 3rd instar nymph. Got it yesterday and it seemed fine. Ate a fruit fly or two but today it is really weird. It can no longer grip onto the sides. It makes it about 5cm up the cage then falls down. I'm worried about:

1. It's grip.

2. If it gets really high, falls, and then hurts itself.

Know why it can't get grip? My stick insects had no problem sticking to the cage....


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

I rarely see mantids having trouble climbing glass or any other surface. Cut some fiberglass screen and add it to the sides. Attach it with hot glue.


----------



## joossa (Feb 21, 2008)

You could add sticks and it will find its way up. Or you could use stips of paper towels if you are keeping it in a small deli cup.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 21, 2008)

see how it is in the next few days..and please get pic of it for me a.s.ap....if there pretty i want to buy 3 or 4..  please get me a few pics..


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry MJ, I don't have a good camera, it was only £100. King Frog has a good camera so I'll get him to take a few pics. For now I'll say they are dark green with a slight tinge of blue with clear grey eyes.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 21, 2008)

Never heard of a blue winged mantid before


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 22, 2008)

I've moved it into a cup and provided it with a few sticks. With my help it managed to get to the top and is now in the moulting position. If it had not got up there as soon as it did it might have mis-moulted.

P.S. I'd never heard of it until I saw them on Graham's site. I think I bought the last one as he does not sell them on his site anymore...


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 22, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I've moved it into a cup and provided it with a few sticks. With my help it managed to get to the top and is now in the moulting position. If it had not got up there as soon as it did it might have mis-moulted.P.S. I'd never heard of it until I saw them on Graham's site. I think I bought the last one as he does not sell them on his site anymore...


seems hes not got much lately..


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd never heard of the Madagascan Mottled Mantis or the Griffin Mantis until I saw Graham's site. Why not buy some of those?


----------



## king_frog (Feb 23, 2008)

blitzmantis said:


> I've moved it into a cup and provided it with a few sticks. With my help it managed to get to the top and is now in the moulting position. If it had not got up there as soon as it did it might have mis-moulted.P.S. I'd never heard of it until I saw them on Graham's site. I think I bought the last one as he does not sell them on his site anymore...


Lucky you saved it. Poor mantis  .

How big is it now? I remember seeing it before it molted. How much has it grown?


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 23, 2008)

It hasn't molted yet but it been sat in the position for 2 days now and it's quite fat. The sooner it molts, the better.


----------

